

Philly Area Meetup – Thursday 11/29, 6PM - yegg
https://www.facebook.com/groups/phillyhack

======
yegg
I started this group on HN (then news YC) over 5 years ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42287>. This is our 44th meetup.

For non-FB users, check out <http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/hacker.html>,
though if you're on FB I'd appreciate an RSVP there so we can get the right
amount of pizza.

~~~
larrys
Gabe - Is there also a linkedin group for this?

~~~
yegg
Nope.

------
nanijoe
If you live in the area, you should definitely go.. I went for one of the
first meetups (in 2008), and I can tell you its still one of the most valuable
tech meetups I have ever been to.. What did I learn? 1\. That developing
iphone apps was do-able. I forget names now, but the one guy I met there
encouraged me to buy an Apress book and dive in

2\. Intro to web scraping..

3\. Some SEO fundamentals

These were all from casual conversations. I have since been to a gazillion
other meetups, and they usually consist of someone sneakily trying to sell you
stuff, or they are recruiters' hunting grounds. Unfortunately , the evening
meetups are not an option for me, because of the distance (from me), and the
fact that I have little kids.

------
commanderkeen08
This sounds awesome! Although I think I'd be a little too nervous and
socially-awkward to attend.

